# New Laco pilot just arrived - unboxing photos



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

New laco 42mm pilot watch just arrived and it's a beauty!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks incredible! Congratulations. :-! And the 42 mm is a perfect fit for your wrist.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

It's perfect, just perfect!


----------



## skybeaver (Dec 25, 2009)

Congratulations!!! What is your wrist size, and which movement you've choosed?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

Cheers, I have a 6.5" wrist and I chose the 42mm pilot with ETA 2824 movement.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Congrats. Looks good on your wrist.


----------



## cooperj (Aug 18, 2010)

VERY COOL! I just found out mine will be shipped Monday so I can't wait! I am glad you posted the photos as it has confirmed my choice of the 42mm as the correct size since we have the same wrist size.

Cheers and Congratz
JC


----------



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)

Looking spectacular there Andy. Enjoy it.


----------



## sixty9ners (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks great. That 42mm looks just right on your wrist and actually wears bigger than its dimensions. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

How did you get it so quickly?

It looks beautiful... I really really want one now...


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

mebiuspower said:


> How did you get it so quickly?
> 
> It looks beautiful... I really really want one now...


I ordered as soon as they appeared on Laco's web site as I knew it would be good ever since I saw the preview photos, and I am not disappointed one bit. As soon as it was shipped it took only 24 hours to reach me by fedex, 3 days ahead of schedule.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

very nice.
congratulations
Tony


----------

